# Molly's Turing into an 80s Rocker



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Few photos of Molly rocking her 80's hairdo...what with her wild curly mop head and the long straggly ears she's definitely living in the wrong era !!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless her! I love Molly's nose she is such a cutie. She's a little curly top, jasper is too after his adventures in the garden in the rain  he has just gone in the kitchen for time out, he's one crazy cat (dog) today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Molly is just adorable!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I can see what you mean about the 80's rock star look. She is just gorgeous and sooo White, do you dip her in bleach to keep her that clean ... Millie's White bits are shades of cream up to brown now


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful. I just love seeing pictures of her.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you  ... I do need to sort out her 'do' though!!!

Haha Julie... no bleach... YET!! Maybe its the Scottish water  

We are lucky for now that her fur hasn't gone creamy/brown yet but I'm under no illusion that it won't in time ... There are bits around her mouth which are going darker. 

xxx

Ps she looks so sad in theses photos now I look at them .... Must be the hard life she lives!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a sweet little face!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol, yes the ears are a bit rocker like . She so reminds me of Obi only she is way prettier! The eyes of the American cross can have a sad look about them but I think it's because they are so big and round.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Lol, yes the ears are a bit rocker like . She so reminds me of Obi only she is way prettier! The eyes of the American cross can have a sad look about them but I think it's because they are so big and round.


Oh Care I Think you're right about the eye shape... That hadn't occurred to me. 

Definitely Not way prettier than Obi... Can't wait to see them together at the mega meet :usa2::usa2::usa2:

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh yes separated at birth!!









Only kidding!!!! Molly is beautiful and pulls off her 80's do to perfection! We do joke that Binky is getting a tad mullet-eske!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Sam!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I had to do a double take .... Just peas in a pod!!  

Need to work on that tan though...

You've captured the look beautifully 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol poor Molly!! Bless her....hehehe x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Molly is wonderfully beautiful and can carry off the big hair look perfectly!!
(Perhaps you could find her some shoulder pads and Timmy Mallet glasses for Friday disguise night?!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful girl who could resist that gorgeous face.... She's almost got a lovely burly subtle pink tinge x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Brian May watch out! How do you keep her so white? Both Hattie and Minton need an ear trim I think if you cut off the long ear hair it helps distinguish them from Cocker lookalikes to Cockapoos and stops the Tsunami in the kitchen when they have a drink!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Ooh yes separated at birth!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so like Lola! OMG! 










PS I love Molly! I know I say it every time but I really think she is sooo beautiful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like Molly's ears the way they are!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Lola looks so tired.....but a really happy tired like she's had a lovely day.

Molly is too cute and her beard is so clean! I love the curly mop head too. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Lola was at day care today with all her best friends... Roxie, Christopher and Bobby! She had a fab day!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Duckdog's photo made me laugh!! Molly looks as gorgeous as ever, as does sleepy Irish Lola! My Lola used to have bits on her ears that looked like I had taken crimpers to them. How I wish now I had taken a photo!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

It is uncanny Ruth! You know what they say.. 'don't stop believing'!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Little beautiful Molly! That precious face is probably my favorite! Those eyes just melt me every time I see them!! So beautiful . .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> It is uncanny Ruth! You know what they say.. 'don't stop believing'!


 hilarious


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh having a wee laugh at these comments this morning...poor Lola getting dragged into the 80s frenzy  (cant disagree that there isnt a wee smidgen of a resemblance there ) . 

Think both her and Molly need to stock up on the 'Elnett' if we want to maintain this look!! 

Thank you again for all the lovely comments about Molly 
Yes Karen I agree there's a wee pink tinge about her 

xxx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahh having a wee laugh at these comments this morning...poor Lola getting dragged into the 80s frenzy  (cant disagree that there isnt a wee smidgen of a resemblance there ) .
> 
> Think both her and Molly need to stock up on the 'Elnett' if we want to maintain this look!!
> 
> ...


Binky def has a mullet style developing ..the shame!!! 

Think I might sew some shoulder pads into her doggy jumper


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She is gorgeous as ever, and I thought she looked slightly like a bay city roller even!!! B-A-Y, B-A-Y, B-A-Y-C-I-T-Y, with an R-O-DOUBLE L, E-R-S......Bay city rollers are the best!

Am i on my own here?


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tucker look the same before he got his haircut - I showed him Molly's pic and this was his response


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Tucker is as gorgeous as ever, he still looks so puppy like 
What weight is he now?? Molly is still hovering just below 7kgs.

He suits his shorter cut, very fresh. 

So glad you're ok after those horrendous storms, was thinking about you... Hope you didn't suffer too much damage. 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a lovely boy Tucker!


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh Tucker is as gorgeous as ever, he still looks so puppy like
> What weight is he now?? Molly is still hovering just below 7kgs.
> 
> He suits his shorter cut, very fresh.
> ...


Tucker is still around 15 lbs. I think he is done growing (almost 11 months old now). We survived the storm fairly well (loss of power for a while and our beach house will be rebuilt). Thank you for your good thoughts.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, nothing wrong with being an eighties rock chick!!! She has nutty proffessor hair on top..just like Betty!. The thing is if you cut it too short they end up with a ''pom pom'' head


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tried trimming her ears and mop head today but although it felt like i had scalped her, its quite subtle. Now all washed, dematted (after a week at my parents house ) and ready for her spay on Tuesday.

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A d o r a b l e


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job Mairi....little and often is the way to go


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks beautiful, as usual  Hope all goes well for her spay next week. We'll keep all paws and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you sure Cinta and Molly are not siblings!!?? 

<a href="http://s274.beta.photobucket.com/user/scomag2000/library/Cinta%202012" target="_blank"><img src="http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/scomag2000/Cinta%202012/image-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s274.beta.photobucket.com/user/scomag2000/library/Cinta%202012" target="_blank"><img src="http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/scomag2000/Cinta%202012/image-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s274.beta.photobucket.com/user/scomag2000/library/Cinta%202012" target="_blank"><img src="http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/scomag2000/Cinta%202012/image-3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops.... I was trying to attach pictures of Cinta here  how did you guys do that?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maggie's Cinta said:


> Oops.... I was trying to attach pictures of Cinta here  how did you guys do that?


I use photobucket... I upload the photos onto photobucket, select whichever photo i want, Copy the IMG code and Paste that code into this box here where you're writing your post. Clear as mud??!! 

I've seen the photos that you've posted already of Cinta and yes they are very alike . 

Look forward to seeing more photos ....

xxx


----------



## Maggie's Cinta (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes! They definitely look alike


----------

